# Need some help in Iowa



## daboys (May 16, 2008)

I'm trying to find someplace that sells lump charcoal. Nobody here in Dodge sells it. We don't get out of town much but when we do it's either to Mason City, Sioux City or Waverly/Ceder Falls area. If any of you know of a place in these areas could you let me know. Thanks, Mark


----------



## tx_rio (May 16, 2008)

Cabela, maybe?   I google everything...If I want lump coal, I'd Google variations of *lump charcoal  austin.  *I enter what I'm looking for and where I want to find it, that being austin. Try that. Google has to have, if not try Yahoo.com to search.


----------



## daboys (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Tx. I tried google 1st before I came on here. They just show one place down in Newton. I get through there maybe once a yr. Closest Cabela's is up in Owatona Minn. Might be a good reason to take a road trip! Haven't been up there for awhile.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 16, 2008)

Mark, have yall tried yer local Menards?  Da one here sells it in the summer.  Usually royal oak.  Can't remember ifin yall got a dollar general in yer town, but ours also sells the royal oak.  Otherwise yall might have ta road trip here ta Mason City an visit us and the Menards store!


----------



## ibsmoking (May 16, 2008)

Wally-World has royal oak lump at most locations


----------



## sumosmoke (May 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what supermarket chains you've got but the one's down here (Publix, Winn Dixie) carry lump charcoal. I've tried the Publix Greenwise brand and it's pretty darn good, compared to the $22 bag of 20# Big Green Egg hardwood lump I just bought.


----------



## keith54 (May 16, 2008)

Also try Lowe's,Home Depot,Target and Wal-m. I know all these stores carry lump coal in my area. Good luck.

Keith54


----------



## smokebuzz (May 16, 2008)

Ace hard ware or Truevalue, one of them useally has it , brand varys.


----------



## teeotee (May 16, 2008)

If you get to Mason City check out The super wally world. All the Walmarts seem to sell Royal Oak. Not bad lump for $6,00 a 10lb bag.

Could check out Mills Fleet too. Haven't been in there for a while but worth a look. Also i have seen kingsford lump at the Hy Vee in Ames. Haven't tried any of that yet tho.


----------



## geob (May 16, 2008)

You can make it yourself and it's loads of fun to do.  Several people have posted here and you can Google it.  It makes a lot of smoke, takes a log time and a lot of beer.  

geob


----------



## daboys (May 16, 2008)

Hey thanks everyone. Our Wal-Mart had Royal Oak, not any more. Menards was out. Tip, we do have a Dollar General, never thought about them. If not I will be making a road trip to Mason, to see my sister too. Better pull the trailer behind the bike so I can stock up. Thanks again .


----------



## smokin nutz (Jul 17, 2008)

I used to get it at K-Mart, the Martha Stewart brand from Canada, .Dont know if they have anymore.
Also Hawgeyes BBQ in Ankeny has it.  www.hawgeyesbbq.com I believe. also go to any BBQ contest weekend, thay have it there also.My local Fareway has carried it to.And True Value has it.
Hope this helps, My 1st post here.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, Smokin Nutz......Welcome to the forum....if you would be so kind, pop into Roll Call and give us a proper introduction to you.....smoker type...preferred wood....experience....CC #.....(just kidding).....we're kinda nosey about the other stuff tho.....I live in Tama, btw....glad to have another Iowegian on the boards!


Mark, as Smokin Nutz said, Hawgeyes has pretty much any kind of lump....I got some Wicked Good lump charcoal and some of their briquettes also....good stuff, but pricey.  It adds a good bit of extra smoke flavor to your meat.....moreso than RO lump.   Remember 1 more week to the get together!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## allen (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey daboys, Sioux City Walmart sells 10#lb bag 100% wood charcoal (Royal Oak) $5.27 not including tax, been buying a bag each week wether I need it or not


----------



## daboys (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. Since I 1st posted this our Wal-Mart has been carrying the RO lump also. Have a bunch in the garage now. I keep picking up a couple bags each time I stop out there.


----------

